# anyone fishing the chronarch mgl or aldebaran in salt



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

My chronarchs are a few years old and I wanna start upgrading em. How are these holding up in the salt water.

I typically fish from the boat but I'll have a couple that'll be used when I'm winter wading.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

I fish the '15 Aldebaran 51 model and love it. Very similar to the Core 50s in size and maybe lighter. Mine has made about 8-10 wading trips and 2 drifting trips since I bought it 6-8 months ago, so the sample size is small, but it is holding up nicely. With stock bearings it casts as well as my CH101D7s with bocas. :brew:


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I was told at the fishing show in March by the Shimano rep that they stopped making the Chronarch CI4+ because they were having corrosion issues that they couldn't resolve. I've been using mine regularly without any issues, but I've seen the issues on here that others are having. 

The told me the Chronarch MGL was freshwater only, and the website confirms that. They told me the Aldebaran was the way to go on the high end. The website states, "This reel is equipped with our X-SHIP gearing system and is housed in an electro-coated magnesium frame allowing the reels to subdue bass in the heaviest cover - as well as redfish on the saltwater flats." I have no experience with either, just relaying what I was told by the rep.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

The new Chronarch MGL is listed as freshwater only reel. The corrosion issue with the older Chronarch CI4+ was on the spool, but Shimano couldn't get it fixed.

Might want to wait until after ICAST this year and see what Shimano has up their sleeves. I sent a message to Bantam1 (Dan) and asked about the Chronarch MGL being a freshwater only reel and he said it was :headknock, but to be on the lookout for something new saltwater safe around ICAST. I guess we will see . 

I do use a Core 50 Mg7, Core 100 and a 2013 Metanium reels, all Mg reels in the salt and are still going strong. I do take some steps before the reel hits the salt and then stay on top of keeping them cleaned after fishing the salt.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I have six ci-4's and they held up like **** in the salt. every generation of spool fell apart


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Sean, have you looked at the Curado 7x series? Not as light as the MGs, but so far, sweet little reels if you use braid.

BTW, my brother bought some Krivoman feeders and I saw you on their website, monster **** deer.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

txdukklr said:


> I have six ci-4's and they held up like **** in the salt. every generation of spool fell apart


The spool was the only part with the corrosion issue on that reel. It was one reason I didn't buy that Chronarch. Sad they could get that issue fixed. Good looking reels.

Didn't buy he Chronarch E reel as they were Curado E reels painted white/black and I already had those reels.

Other than those Chronarch reels, I've owed most models of the Chronarch reels (SF, B, D). Chronarch SF was my first expensive reel.

In about a month, we should know if Shimano has something salt safe for us. Not sure if it will be a Chronarch reel or not. Hope so, something special in that name "Chronarch".


----------



## LA_Cox (Apr 6, 2015)

I've fished 2 of the Aldebaran since they first released them...Both have held up very well. I will say this...My reels are broken down after every trip...dried and oiled before they are put up. I've had the Shimano 50Mg's and the Core 50's without any problems also.

Late,
Cox


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

LA_Cox said:


> I've fished 2 of the Aldebaran since they first released them...Both have held up very well. *I will say this...My reels are broken down after every trip...dried and oiled before they are put up*. I've had the Shimano 50Mg's and the Core 50's without any problems also.
> 
> Late,
> Cox


I follow your cleaning plan minus what i highlighted

i usually just spray em with half windex and water and wipe em dry. need to pay attention to insides more


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

txdukklr said:


> I follow your cleaning plan minus what i highlighted
> 
> i usually just spray em with half windex and water and wipe em dry. need to pay attention to insides more


I don't break down my Shimano Mg reels after every trip. Before the reel hits the water, I do open it up and clean out excessive grease from the frame of the reel. Then I spray the frame with a corrosion protection (T-9 Boeshield). Put the reel back together and go fish.

First Mg reel was a Scorpion MG1000 (JDM reel, same reel as the Chronarch 50MG. Only it had external cast control adjustment that the Chronarch 50MG didn't have). Still have that reel and no corrosion on the MG frame of that reel. It hasn't been fished as much and hard as when I first got the reel and with newer reels like the Core 100MG and Core 50MG7 reels I've acquired have taken up it's fishing time :frown:. Cleaned it the other day and will take it fishing again very soon. Reel is in great shape h:.

I've do wash my MG Shimano reels after fishing with a very low pressure warm water shower (yes, rod and reel in my shower :spineyes. After rinse down with warm water, I dry the combo with a towel. Rod, from the butt to tip and all the guides and then the reel is dried off. After this, I'll open up the palming side plate and remove the spool and let the reel air dry for a day or so and then put the spool back into the reel. I'll open up the handle side if the reel was dunked, but if not, I'll open it up after 5 or so trips, or if the reel doesn't seem to feel as smooth as it should. I don't break them down all the way after every trip and I haven't had corrosion issues on any of my MG reels.

I haven't heard of issues with the Alderbaren reels. I'm sure if they are not taken care of after fishing in the salt, there will be some issues. But with some preventative maintenance and then maintenance after fishing, should provide years of fishing enjoyment.


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have 2 aldebarans one of them was purchased when they first came out 2 years ago. Both reels have been used heavily in saltwater and I most say they are still in great shape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Speckled said:


> I'm sure if they are not taken care of after fishing in the salt, there will be some issues. But with some preventative maintenance and then maintenance after fishing, should provide years of fishing enjoyment.


This is what people need to remember. You have to take care of your expensive reel. These new reels aren't your grandpa's old reels.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like Shimano (Dan = Bantam1) was right about a new Saltwater friendly Chronarch G :cheers:. This reel is geared towards fishing in the salt :work:.

If you fish fresh get the MGL. If you fish salt then get the new G model.

Dan was good on his hint that something might be coming down the road for the guys who love the history of the Chronarch reels and being able to use in the salt without issues (A, SF, B, D, E). :cheers:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv had the Metanuim for 2 years now in salt, cleaned it really well the first year... not so much the second... It is still in perfect shape. I would not be scared to put a Shimano MG reel in the salt, they hold up. I would not put another companys MG reel in salt.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Aldebaran is the LIGHTEST and SMOOTHEST reel so far. It works well for both fresh and salt. Shimano messed up the Chronarch Ci4+ model badly for saltwater fishing folks. They quickly came out MGL but it was only for freshwater. Hopefully the new Chronarch G is a better one for saltwater. At this point, only Chronarch E reels are worth mentioned for saltwater.


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

I fished with the Chronarch G in saltwater last weekend. My Chronarch experience goes back to the "gold" one. This one seems pretty sweet. Time will tell. I really do like the fine-tuning adjustability of the SVS Infinity brake system.


----------

